# Help? Creepy Tiki Music?



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

There's a song called "The Natives Are Restless Tonight" by Don Tiki.
It's got some chanting in it that reminds me of the Headhunters from Gilligan's Island.
I'm not sure how the rest of their music is. Give it a listen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om83v9chFlY


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Depending on exactly what you mean by "freaky Tiki", here's a song by a group called "The Wet Spots" titled Labia Limbo". Very humorous with a catchy beat. Be forewarned though; there's no foul language in this video, but it is very sexually explicit, so I posted a link but didn't embed it):

http://youtu.be/0P30Efndzm4


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

A couple of possibilities for that theme:


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. Love the Nox Arcana tracks. The others a lot of fun (and a bit risque  ), but a little light-fared for what I'm looking for. 

I think I'm looking for a little less "Jimmy Buffet" and a little more "Oh my God, there are cannibals here who are totally going to eat me..."


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Let's start with this one ...





This one isn't super spooky but I like the beats and it is a wee bit ominous..





Here's a track by Michael Stearns and Ron Sunsinger ... it at least has some of the beats I think you are looking for, and it gets ominous ...





A creepy little chant by Steve Roach with Ron Sunsinger ...


----------



## HauntMe (Oct 15, 2014)

I recently started looking into this topic as well...I started with Sinisters OST as I think that's what made that movie any bit creepy. From there I found a band named Aghast. Nice low volume chant music. From there you can find all types of bands that record this ambient sounds for Halloween. Since I'm new I cannot post the videos yet so just youtube it.. Aghast-Hexerei im zwielicht der finsternis full album


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

I recommend Kava Kon's "Zombie" and Incompetech has a lot of great stuff. You can find more ideas here.


----------

